# Can anyone reccomend a robust usb memory stick that does not fall apart.



## ajapale (13 Feb 2010)

Can anyone reccomend a robust usb memory stick that does not fall apart?

I have bought several over the last few years all of which worked perfectly for memory but fell apart! I need to use them as a key ring.

I have no problem paying up to €20 or €30 for one I could be sure did not disintegrate.

Thanks
aj


----------



## pudds (13 Feb 2010)

Damm I just read the other day of someone that had one run over by a truck or car (twice) and still worked perfectly....cant remember the brand though....sorrie


----------



## manaboutdog (13 Feb 2010)

Corsair Voyager series is what you want. I have one  few years now, it has survived numerous falls and drops, as well as a few spins in the washing machine!


----------



## dogfish (13 Feb 2010)

Also recommend them.   They are available at Komplete.com


----------



## ajapale (13 Feb 2010)

Thanks,

Ill have a look at them.

aj


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Feb 2010)

I got this from HK ... my highest bid of £12 was a winner ...

[broken link removed]

it's great ... folds neatly and is very secure. The part connecting to the keyring is metal and is holding up well.


----------



## djCoors (14 Feb 2010)

There is a 16gb titanium sandisk memory stick on mymemory.co.uk for £27 that looks like it would be made to last


----------



## rgfuller (15 Feb 2010)

Corsair do both "Survivor" and "Rugged" ranges : http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_76_0?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Atough+memory+stick%2Cp_76%3A1&keywords=tough+memory+stick&ie=UTF8&qid=1266226045


----------



## bigjoe_dub (15 Feb 2010)

i find the kingston brand very good and sturdy.


----------



## sinbadsailor (17 Feb 2010)

If your looking for sturdyness and all the security you could need for sensitive data, then I would try 


They are by no means cheap, but if like me you rather have data/work on a key so that you can work from any PC/Laptop its a great stick

The Sandisk Cruzer is OK for the same. Thats password protected too. Have used that in the past


----------



## boaber (11 Mar 2010)

Hijacking this thread if you don't mind...

Anyone know where I can buy a memory stick in Blackrock, Co. Dublin?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Mar 2010)

Try your local Tesco.


----------



## boaber (11 Mar 2010)

No Tesco in Blackrock - would Superquinn stock them?


----------



## schmile (12 Mar 2010)

boaber said:


> No Tesco in Blackrock - would Superquinn stock them?



Should do. I can't remember what stores are in blackrock only been through there a couple of times. Is there an easons/ a stationary shop / phone shops/computer shop? All those should have them.


----------



## boaber (12 Mar 2010)

schmile said:


> Should do. I can't remember what stores are in blackrock only been through there a couple of times. Is there an easons/ a stationary shop / phone shops/computer shop? All those should have them.



Cheers, Carphone Warehouse had them


----------

